

1 in 3 Facebook users spending less time on the site - horsehead
http://asia.cnet.com/1-in-3-users-are-tuning-out-facebook-62216195.htm

======
Juha
Curious choice of title since it doesn't really tell if Facebook is doing
better or worse (although the tone hints worse). It could as well mean 70% of
users are using it more.

From the article we see that the actual results are: \- 34% use FB less than
year ago \- 20% use FB more than year ago \- around 50% use as much as before

